# Archery Elk Timetable



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just had a question for all you who hunt archery elk in this state. Have the bulls already shed their velvet by the opening of the archery season, the end of aug? If not when does it usually come off? And secondly, when is the elks rut usually occur and peak in most areas of utah? are the bulls pretty fired up by that last week of the bow season?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I found out back in 1990 about the velet, Back then you drew in one group , the rifle
guys, Then purchased an archery permit to hunt early. I was very excited thinking that
august 14th I'd have a shot at a velvet bull. NOT! I went out on the 12th and found 
all the larger bulls rubbed off and the mid size ones take it off as I watched.

That was in the Bookcliffs, In most units in Utah , THe big ones will rub off beteween
August 7th and 15th. 

And finally The peak of the rut can very a little either way, But accordind to the hunting
charts, this year is 9/22/08.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Most of the bulls will be rubbed off come opening weeking of the archery elk hunt. The peak of the rut in general comes around mid September. Each area and year could very. I have have found that it can be just as easy if not easier calling in bulls toward the end of the archery hunt before they have picked up all there girls already then it is in the middle of rhe rut when the big bulls have all the girls he can handle.

400bull


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was up by Strawberry Thursday and had 3 monster bulls bugling at me...might happen early this year...we'll see


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

that's cool! I'd be interested to hear from those of you that are hunting them this year if they get going by the end of the season.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

In 20+ years of chasing elk in August I have NEVER had trouble getting bulls to respond/come to calls during this time of year. I have called in countless bulls in August, some came in silent, others have come in screaming their guts out. I am a firm believer that where you are is less important than how you call and how much human activity is in the area. Bulls, at times, can be easier to call into bow range in mid-September, but if you 'do it right' you can call ANY bull into range in August/early September. Just blowing on a call, or heaven forbid, squeezing a Hoochie will NOT get it done very often. You need to convince the bull(s) you are a cow in estrus or a 'lesser' bull moving in on his turf. Bugling works GREAT in the 'pre-rut', despite the urban myths counter to that.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> In 20+ years of chasing elk in August I have NEVER had trouble getting bulls to respond/come to calls during this time of year. I have called in countless bulls in August, some came in silent, others have come in screaming their guts out. I am a firm believer that where you are is less important than how you call and how much human activity is in the area. Bulls, at times, can be easier to call into bow range in mid-September, but if you 'do it right' you can call ANY bull into range in August/early September. Just blowing on a call, or heaven forbid, squeezing a Hoochie will NOT get it done very often. You need to convince the bull(s) you are a cow in estrus or a 'lesser' bull moving in on his turf. Bugling works GREAT in the 'pre-rut', despite the urban myths counter to that.


Good to know PRO, thanks. And yes, they're a bugling. I have several trail cam photos of Bulls
in mid-bugle.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks, that's helpful. Just wondering if you'ld share a little bit about how you work a bull that time of year (End of august, first few weeks in sep), and what sort of calls you use and how you arrange them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I get people who say people call too much in late August/early September, but I don't think you can call too much. I start out mellow, but if I don't get the response I want, I ratchet it up and sound like a herd with lots of cow/calf sounds mixed w/a few bugles. Rattling with antlers works great as well, make lots of noise breaking twigs, rolling rocks, cow chirping, high pitched bugles. In other words, sound like a herd of elk that has something going on, elk are as curious as any animal in the woods, get their attention and draw them in. I recommend that you stay put for at least 30 mins after the your last call, sometimes a bull will come in slow and silent. Oh yeah, leave the Hoochie Mama in the garage! Any/all other calls will work just fine.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Whats wrong with the HOOCHIE MAMA? at least why don't you like it, pro?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Whats wrong with the HOOCHIE MAMA? at least why don't you like it, pro?


1)They sound like @#$%
2)They sound like everyone else using one sounding like @#$%
3)They sound exactly the same every time, which scares the @#$% out of elk.
4)They sound like @#$%
5)They require movement to use.
6)They sound like @#$%
:mrgreen:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

so i take it you don't like the way that they sound???  i almost missed that part of your post.

4 years ago my uncle and brother were hiking up a trail to go to their areas for the elk hunt. They had herd a bugle and so they hit there "hoochie mama" the bull went along with it. after only a little bit my uncle was able to get to a different location while my brother kept hoochien it up. My uncle ended up killing this bull from 40 yards away while my brother got the bull to come within 20 yards but just on the other side of the hill so he wasn't able to see him. It was durring the rifle hunt on the 2nd day. It wasn't a spike either. It was a 5 point (not huge by any means though).

Has anyone had bad/good experiences with the "hoochie mama"(not refering to your girlfriends) please share.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a side note...the Bulls were all coming in to the HOOTCHIE MAMA. works like a charm...or a love spell bringing those big, stinky, big bulls into bow range.
Pro wants me to come down south with him and use that magic call on his bulls... :twisted:


----------

